# Opening a Fish Store



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

_First off before any attempt to discourage, or other words bash, please read the following quote made by your's truly, and think on those words. When you finish thinking and still feel the need to be unreasonable or rude, please re-read it and think on it again. When the words sink in and you understand the quote fully, then you may state your point. Thank you!_


*"Do not let fear get in the way of success - the fear of failure is the reason no one follows their dreams."*

Yes, we all fail. Sure I could _fail_ - but how will I _know_ if I never _try_? I do not have 1000% figured out, but who does? :lol: It may be a leased building, or a heated garage, or a bedroom in my house, or an old pig barn. Never know... Anyways, I do intend to open a store in the next few years and considering the progress I have done in under 4 months that was supposed to take me a year, I am sure I can achieve it. I can achieve anything.

*What happened*: Middle of this year, I took a heavy blow. I felt so cold, so empty, so useless, so worthless. I gave away my 13 fish tanks, some of my fish died due to me being stranded from home (R.I.P to my fish), and I gave away my pets. I lost everything, I did not know what to do. The "now what?" feeling was greater than anything else. 

Now what? Well, let's show these jerks what I _REALLY_ am. _THAT_ is what I thought, a day after. Let's show _him_, that there is nothing that is going to stop me. No one is going to stop me, or slow me down. I've removed the rotted weeds from the garden (translation: terrible people in my life do not exist in my life anymore). I have three 5 gallons, five 10 gallons, a 40 long, a 30 regular, plus numerous under 3 gallons. Slowly I have collected more heaters, filters, fake plants and live plants. 

I've gotten a spawn of 229 (remaining) fry, plus will be working on Crowntails and Double Crowns next. not to mention Doubletails, Halfmoons, and Dumbos. That is just the start.... _Ebony Bettas_ is just the start. I will eventually work on fish that are livebearers (platys, mollies, balloon mollies, fancy guppies, etc) then make my way to danios and other egg layers. 

Yes, it will take years. Sure, I could fail. But during these last few months I realized I can do what I want to if I just forget the people who try to take me down bit by bit. I can do what I want to do, if I believe in myself. I don't need others to believe in me, I just needed myself.

If anyone has any ideas to throw out there (types of tanks, stands, selling live plants, or educational purposes, energy saving ideas aka electricity, water, etc) go ahead and post ^_^ Any "you're going to fail" or "You know this is ridiculous" posts will have the poster blocked. I don't have time for that, sorry 

Oh! I may also do sketches for money to go towards breeding to be able to have more time focused on breeding. Depending what else I can find, I may do things like jewellery, sewing, cross-stitch, sculptures, etc. ;-) 

Here I will keep YOU updated on progress. Anything I find that can be useful, any information, anything and everything!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think you will do good. To save money you could breed things like Danios. For the Bettas Betta Barracks.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes! You can do it! Go ahead! Don't let people stop you! Remember do, and try! 



Just because it burns doesn't mean you're going to die. You got to get up and try. -Pink


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Save money by breeding some of the animals. Remeber Fiddlers in Brackish.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Was actually thinking about opening a Betta store yesterday and all of the knick nacks


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fiddlers?

I remember accidentally breeding danios. Apparently it is "hard" but it really isn't. I know a way that can have the eggs kept safe :lol:

I think it would work. Even a "in home" version. Plus if you gain a person's trust and loyalty, it is better than selling dying fish and making people never want to come back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep the Otos/ Assassin snails in the Planted Tanks. Keep Sorities. Keep males with Compatible tankmates. Fiddler Crabs. Remeber Never breed Glofish. But Zebra Danios are easy to breed. Sell plant Packages. Sell Terrium Supplies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Glofish? Aren't those the ones who were mutated by man's doing? I also will not support any of those painted tetras in my store either :lol: It is unnatural, and cruel. IMO.

I will hopefully pull it out to also accept reptiles


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glofish are a better alternitave to dying. I have yet to here a problem with the GM ones.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

You can do anything that you believe you can do! I am also planning on opening my own store in the next few years. I'm finishing up my AAS degree in business management, and a certificate in animal science. I want an all around pet store though, not just fish (though the fish section will be HUGE)

Good luck with this en-devour! and don't listen to the naysayers, they're just jealous


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope to be the supplier to stores. I have a deep love of Aquaculture and Aquaponics.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just KNOW you'll do great!! I would totally visit your store too, if we lived anywhere near each other.  A suggestion for saving money on heaters: keep the temp in the room at about 80, and keep it really humid. this way you will save heaters. (and electrical outlets)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think thats a good idea. I dont know very many people that would enter an 80F thats humid.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol my fish room is 80-82 xD it's hot, granted, but works for me. I do agree people would not like that. Though... I could make something work. I would also have betta barracks.

Currently I have an idea for the fish I have: the 40 long will become a 6-8 way divided male betta tank with live plants, perhaps driftwood, and a snail in way part. I may use mesh since it is cheaper and keep them in there with aquarium sealant  acrylic is more expensive....

Then the females will have a 30 gallon.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I dont think thats a good idea. I dont know very many people that would enter an 80F thats humid.


I go to conway tropical fish and gifts, that's what the owner does, and I see lots of people in there all the time.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you'll do fantastic!!! Also, Solar panels! Those would help on the electric. 

I know you can do whatever you want to do Sena. We all have greatness written on us it's just a matter of us wanting to make that word real!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Selected quotes:


Sena Hansler said:


> *"Do not let fear get in the way of success - the fear of failure is the reason no one follows their dreams."*


If this is your dream - *Do it.* 



> I do not have 1000% figured out, but who does? :lol: It may be a leased building, or a heated garage, or a bedroom in my house, or an old pig barn. Never know... Anyways, I do intend to open a store in the next few years....


You may have come up with answers to these already, so disregard this if you've done this.... Short term, what is feasible in terms of budgets and finances. How much will it cost to set up shop in these places? Rent, heating, electricity, etc. Will you advertise locally? Etc. Do you have the initial start up money for these? If not, how can you get it?

Can you network with people, or other small business owners? Maybe you could trade something that you have for something they can offer you... For example, say someone has a local florist shop. Maybe he/she can supply you with aquatic plants for a good price, and in return, you set up and maintain a small tank of colorful fish in the florist shop. (OK, maybe not the greatest specific suggestion, but be creative with it.) 



> I have three 5 gallons, five 10 gallons, a 40 long, a 30 regular, plus numerous under 3 gallons. Slowly I have collected more heaters, filters, fake plants and live plants.
> 
> I've gotten a spawn of 229 (remaining) fry, plus will be working on Crowntails and Double Crowns next. not to mention Doubletails, Halfmoons, and Dumbos. That is just the start.... _Ebony Bettas_ is just the start. I will eventually work on fish that are livebearers (platys, mollies, balloon mollies, fancy guppies, etc) then make my way to danios and other egg layers.


What about propagating and selling plants, too? Is there any benefit to showing your bettas? (Think about your targeted buyers: some people don't care, others want a 'pedigree.') 

Do you want people to think of something specific when they hear "Ebony Bettas?" If so, how can you works towards this? And is making a very specific goal going to change your buyer demographics in a way that you want? (ie: some people are willing to pay for a unique betta. Others prefer to wait until Petsmart/Petco has a sale. Which of these groups will you try to reach? Or can you find a way to get BOTH groups to buy your fish?)

Also, how are you going to protect your stock? (What if the power goes out during the winter? Or the summer? Etc.)



> If anyone has any ideas to throw out there (types of tanks, stands, selling live plants, or educational purposes, energy saving ideas aka electricity, water, etc) go ahead and post


You could contact schools, and ask about putting an educational tank on display. (Think about the stuff you'd see at an aquarium. Next to the tanks are informational posters that talk about the fish, or its environment.) 

If you can get kids excited about this, they'll want fish of their own.... (Will you eventually sell the supplies, such as tanks, heaters, etc?)

Also, what do you know about the financial aspects of business? Will you need to pay taxes? Get a business license? If you need to learn more, who can you ask? (Maybe a local college offers a course for small business owners?)



> Oh! I may also do sketches for money to go towards breeding to be able to have more time focused on breeding. Depending what else I can find, I may do things like jewellery, sewing, cross-stitch, sculptures, etc. ;-)


Definitely! If you have this sort of talent, do it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with this ambition!!  I swear, I would visit your fish store when I get older, but _before_ I visit the betta shop in Minnesota. ;-) I always wanted to make a betta shop called "Betta Is Better". xD
I think you should do an "Adopt-A-Cull" stand. Maybe .50 or $1? Of course, it isn't going to be major ones that you should've culled but the bettas that you don't really want or have minor defects. Eh, it's just a maybe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For Bettas a good idea to not sell VTs and maybe sell the more expensive colors and fins.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

This is fabulous idea Sena. You really seem to have a way with fish. 

Is there any way to set up a smaller water filtration system, like the ones at the stores, to take care of many tanks at the same time? Is that what you'd use a sump for? 

Starting to do shows sounds like a good idea too - then you've got your cred built up and can charge more money for your pedigree fish. 

Also - would you like to start only with one type of fish (bettas) or a couple of types? Would you be interested in having fish shipped in on a regular basis? You could probably get away with a single species shop to start as long as you were in a larger metropolitan area...like those cupcake shops. All they do is cupcakes, but they do it well, and turn a profit. 

Everybody has to start somewhere and learn along the way. Good luck! I sincerely hope you do it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A good idea is growing things like aquatic and semi aquatic plants in refuigums.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

VTS are not all that bad, if you breed them right. I found people go for wider fins, even VT, as long as the fins are full, clean lined, and even 

1. Heat and electricity will depend on each idea of a place. Leasing will be a pain in the butt, whereas having it "in home" (aka using a garage or something) or buying a small place (even a trailer home? Those are dirt cheap). If using 100 heaters individually, costs do build up. But if I work it out right, it should be cheaper (hence why I use a small room heater). However I will note 10+ gallons may need a heater even with a room heater (IME). As for rent, depending on the area, town, etc, it can cost a lot or very little. If finding people interested, or perhaps being able to obtain a business partner it would not be as expensive.

2. Advertising includes locally. Currently I will be supplying the family-run pet shop, and place brochures with the fish. I may or may not supply the new pet shop in town, because by the sounds of it they want quantity over quality and I do not feel up for that practice. I also have a blog, and have found more and more people on this site that are close by. 

I may be able to also participate in the Farmer's Market, where hundreds of people pass by. Both from this town, and from out of town. People I find, like to learn through positive experiences and seeing for themselves (seeing is believing). I also post on FB, in the buy and sell of my area, and I have been contacted repeatedly by excited people or people with questions to which I satisfy with answers.

3. I think live plants would be another thing. I would have separate tanks just for plants, and considering my plants seem to grow a little too well... :lol: I am sure I could do it.

4. Benefit for showing off the bettas: Now, I am not going to make people pay 40.00 for a fish. It's ridiculous. First off I do not ship them in, therefore do not need to make back 5.00-20.00 per fish. Betta Fish are only the beginning, so right now that is the focus. I did make sure to ask around, place polls, etc to see what tail types and colors are most desirable and built my breeding plan around that with a few of my own desires (trying out the double crowntail). Even if the people do not care where their fish came from or how their fish were bred, they can still get the satisfaction that they are healthy. Those who care, I will be able to show pictures of the parents and tell them where the parents came from (store, person, province etc). Currently my price is 3.00 for this large spawn, while the next may be 5.00. When I get my quality half-moons this spring, they may go for 10.00. But my prices will never be as outrageous as any store for the "rare" tail types.

5. Considering in my particular area there is no petsmart or petco or petcetera... I have a higher chance than I would in the city. The only other store I may end up supplying anyways, which then I can avoid those poor blue bettas from being sold and a person having their fish die months later from the disease (all but one blue betta I have gotten has had that disease and perished from it). If they want to buy a 3.00 betta (sale in petsmart) then they must pay 20.00 to 40.00 for gas depending on vehicle and weather of course.

6. I would eventually sell the supplies as well. And the idea of getting kids to get better educated about fish is a great idea. I find that if a parent is naive, but the child knows something is wrong the kid will speak up and say so. I've seen it numerous times. I have seen one kid tell their parent that their bunny needed a bigger home!!

7.A license is needed, but is not impossible. It's basically writing up what you are doing, getting it certified, etc. I think there is a course or something you need to take in order to be able to sell pets (no idea if it applies to fish? Never know anymore). The closest person(s) to ask is basically the government itself, aka business bureau or whatever.

To take a course in college, would bankrupt me. I'm someone who has been in poverty, who is too _stupid_ to their standards to make it to college. We do not have community colleges. I need to be a stupid mathematician just to do anything involving college, unfortunately. I DO know people who have taken the course however.

Everybody pays taxes. You pay taxes on the money you make HOWEVER if you claim expenses as BUSINESS EXPENSES you make back the money put into the said business. Especially if you can get a big guy on your side, and present the store idea well. I could also ask the owner of PetsGO how he got into the store, and what he has had to do.

I will probably have a few types of fish there depending what people want, and what sells the best in other stores (finding out why they sell the best, etc). The sump idea is a great idea since then it does keep the water circulating. However for any new fish they will be quarantined in separate running tanks...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For plants too save money you can use used tank water for them. I dont think VTs are a good idea because. People will not pay much for them. The Betta Barrack strategy requires selling them more expensive. Try to limit yourself on the super common. In many planted pet store tanks there are Physella Acuita and green algae. So Otos for the Algae and Assassins for the snails.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How does the betta barrack require them to be expensive? No one in their right mind is going to pay 40.00 for a fish. Sure I could milk the cow, but it isn't healthy for the cow, if you catch my drift :lol: Again, I already did a poll and there was a good number of people saying VT was okay but only if they had wider fins. Which I have bred a VT to a CT and I picked the VT female over the others because of her very clean and perfect fins.

Of course VT would be pretty rare in my store anyways since you technically can get them anywhere. Plus I would price them at 4.00 each since they are too common. I would be getting doubletails, crowntails, halfmoons, dumbos etc into my store since they cannot be found as easily here in town... If they were in town they would be about 15.00 minimum. For a wholesaler cull quality.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This is what I have heard of the stratgy. I think its because you can hold less bettas and you have to invest more $ into them. Betta enthusoust will not be your main custemer. Ooh sell the filter plant method as a miny forest. I have had a few aquarium product ideas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True, the barrack would be more expensive them cramming them in cups on a shelf... BUT.... I have years to figure that out :lol: Currently I will have my 6 (or two more on top of that) main males in the 40 long divided, which I agree will be expensive, but will be worth it in the end to show that they are healthy, plus lower the cost of heating and lighting. ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think most people can recognize a healthy Betta. Warden box Aquarium lid. Aquaponics filter box.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> For Bettas a good idea to not sell VTs and maybe sell the more expensive colors and fins.


There is nothing wrong with VTs, IMHO they deserve the same respect as any other tail type... sorry pet peeve of mine!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I respect them. But I doubt most people will pay the extra for one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Extra what? :lol:

Choclate, this is not a store to break the bank of respectful and potential customers.

Have you noticed how I priced my current spawn? Noticed what prices I put to certain tail types? I'm not going to be some high end hard to afford store. VT, 4.00. CT maybe 6 or 8.00. DT, maybe 8.00. halfmoon, probably 10.00. Best prices you will find here.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanted to say that if you are running a business out of home you have to be careful as I think it can be illegal or require permits etc. in some places. 

I know I have seen a couple of A Current Affair type shows where people have gotten in trouble for running a full-blown business from their garage. Definitely something I would look into with the local council before I went ahead. 

Also, do you need any kind of insurance if members of the general public are coming onto your property or into your shop? Insurance can be costly, but the last thing you want is for someone to slip on a wet patch of floor and take you to court. 

The best thing you could probably do is to get in touch with the big wholesalers for your country. We have several here in Australia that I know of. Two supply livestock, frozen foods and equipment, while the other one supplies mainly aquascaping wood and rock. 

I think you are probably going to have to look at purchasing from wholesalers as well as breeding and selling your own stock. People really want to be able to go to a store/business and purchase not just a fish but a whole set-up. Also I believe in fish stores, the money is not actually in the livestock, but is actually in the dry goods part of things. 

I would possibly look into running an online side of the business as well. We have a lady here who imports show quality bettas and other 'niche' market fish into the country. She has a brick and mortar store, but also has a channel on Youtube where people from other states (such as me) can order livestock and other things through her and get them shipped out. I have spent probably over $1000 this year just on bettas at her store so it can be quite lucrative. 

I would really encourage you to read up and research as much as you possibly can on starting a small business. If you can't do a business based diploma or degree, you really need to hit the books and the internet and draw up a detailed business plan. There is a reason many small business fail in their first year as it can be incredibly challenging, and if you are the only one working there and it is your main source of income you can get very burned out from a 6-7 day workload.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Sena, let me add to the chorus of KUDOS and YOU CAN DO IT!!!

Starting a business, any business is hard, yes, but like you've said and so many others, nothing is impossible. 

Google is your friend. Come up with a business plan. Start from there. I Google'd what makes up a good business plan (I hosted a contest for my wife's poorer elementary classmates in the Philippines). Instead of just giving people money they would probably just spend away on McDonald's, etc., I decided to make them come up with a business plan so they could start a small business and hopefully bring their family out of poverty. Anyways, I digress... start with the business plan as this will make you think about what you are doing and jot it down on paper -- which is the most important thing -- get all of your ideas onto something visible that you can see, day in and day out.

The other thing, you will need capital or another source of income that will help you out during the initial "just getting started" phase of your store. Don't expect things to pick up right away, so having an extra cash flow will help keep you open longer until the business picks up and becomes self sustaining and profitable. I'm probably going to get slammed (please be gentle guys =) ), but I have a commercial fishing boat in the Philippines. Anyways, this fishing season has been really bad - one typhoon/hurricane after another... my point is, I still kept my day job and so haven't been as impacted by the bad season as other boat owners who rely solely on their boats for their living.

Also, would you be open to a "virtual petstore" (i.e., a website).. this way, you can showcase your fish/inventory and hit a wider range of potential clients. You don't have to ship cross country, it could just be for the town you are in... you could also offer a delivery service... just throwing out ideas. =)

And last but certainly not the least -- advertise, advertise, advertise. You'll need to find ways to get to your target audience. 

Anyways, good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

4.00 Dollars for a VT! That expensive. A CT at Petco is 4.00. http://www.petco.com/product/101068...5&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=51515447155


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate.... IN YOUR area. Not mine. Know your area. I know mine. Sure, I could sell all fish for a penny, but then I should just toss everything out now. 

DiiQue, that's some good info  LittleBettaFish it really is not illegal to run it from home as long as you have the permits and license, and do not have obnoxious noise to bother people. Depending on location of the house though traffic IS bad. Location is everything :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This is from the internet. Plus if there is no chain there has to be a reason. I am rooting for you though. 3.00 seems a more reasonable price.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We don't even have Petco in Canada...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well if you don't have the proper permits or licences than it would be considered illegal. I was just letting you know as if you live in a quiet residential street you don't want to aggravate neighbours by having people constantly coming and going.

I honestly think in this day and age the real money maker is an online business, particularly if you are going to be going predominately with your own home produced stock.

Nowadays, online businesses are really crippling a lot of brick and mortar stores. With an online business you don't need a whole lot of space to showcase every single product you stock. Instead, you just need an area to store them. 

Judging by how many people use AB, a lot of people are more than willing to purchase a fish based on only photos and video alone. 

It all depends on what market you are going to be catering for with your store. You have to keep in mind, the success of your store is going to be based solely on the customers coming through your door. You may have the best business plan ever, but unless you are going to have a viable market, it is not going to work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its like an area with no Mcdoanalds theres a reason those Petco/smart people really look for all money making process. Online seems to be a better Idea. You can reach out to the serous buyers too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate, then why is there a walmart? or petvalu? or global pet foods? those are chain stores. 

Online i would do as well but would like to still keep part of it as a "walk in" or something too, since I also have help from an auctioneer now thanks to a tour I gave him and his pure interest.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean chains only go to places where they can make money. Places like Walmart have huge groups to pic the best spots. I think you should sell fresh Brineshrimp.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Brineshrimp would be a good idea lol. More research needed for that, but it is doable.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My LFS sells fresh Brine Shrimp


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

With the power of your mind and spirit, NOBODY can get in the way of you.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Start with the business plan. All of the other things such as local requirements, insurance, etc can come after.

There are pros and cons for a brick and mortar only shop but I think you are heading in the right direction if you do decide to also have an online presence. This may actually be a good way for how you start off as you would not need a pretty room that is climate controlled, etc to present what you are selling. Once you are more known and have regulars, then you could then branch out with the brick and mortar location.

Like someone earlier posted, a lot of the pet shops nowadays make their money on the other goods like pet foods and supplies vice the actual pets. You'll have to do the research to see if this is something you MAY have to take into account in your area.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I forgot to mention, are you a member of any fish clubs? This isn't something that you need to do in the initial start-up period, but I have noticed a lot of the more popular fish stores in my country tend to sponsor or attach themselves to fish clubs and fish based forums. Also, if you make friends with breeders, you may be able to buy in bulk from them at a wholesale price and increase your product base that way. 

I recently only started purchasing from an excellent online site because they sponsored a forum and their advertisement was at the top of the page. 

Every little bit of advertising space you can find definitely does count. When you look at how much traffic Bettafish.com gets in a day you can see how powerful a tool advertising is if done correctly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> With the power of your mind and spirit, NOBODY can get in the way of you.


 Except a chain store like Petco/Petsmart. LFS are really decreasing because they are being outcompeted.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Selected quotes:


Sena Hansler said:


> 1. Heat and electricity will depend on each idea of a place. Leasing will be a pain in the butt, whereas having it "in home" (aka using a garage or something) or buying a small place (even a trailer home? Those are dirt cheap)..... .
> 
> 2. Advertising includes locally. Currently I will be supplying the family-run pet shop.... I may be able to also participate in the Farmer's Market.... I also post on FB, in the buy and sell of my area, and I have been contacted repeatedly by excited people....


Based on the above, it sounds to me like you could get by without an actual storefront for now. If you include a business card for each sale at the Farmer's Mkt, FB and the buy/sell - then people can contact you again, or tell their friends where they got their fish.



> ... or people with questions to which I satisfy with answers.


Excellent customer service is a good way to distinguish yourself. 

What if you offered a "fish emergency consultation" where your customers could contact you about problems. You could offer advice for a small fee. (Of course, if they find out about this forum, they'd know they can get this for free.  )



Sena Hansler said:


> I would be getting doubletails, crowntails, halfmoons, dumbos etc into my store since they cannot be found as easily here in town... If they were in town they would be about 15.00 minimum. For a wholesaler cull quality.





Sena Hansler said:


> VT, 4.00. CT maybe 6 or 8.00. DT, maybe 8.00. halfmoon, probably 10.00. Best prices you will find here.


It's good to have the best prices - but don't price yourself out of business, either.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate I will repeat again and again and again and AGAIN in my area there is NO petsmart and NO petco.

Currently it is more online anyways, then hopefully leading up to a store front as well. I wanted to do a pet store initially (and then was amazed at how many people shot me down... Maybe because they fear failure?) since certain things are pretty easy to make (dog clothes are a high seller for example). But for now work on fish, then reptiles - since my area loves reptiles as well, then other animals... Working in coordination with shelters of course.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Everything should have been covered.*

LittleBettaFish, DiiQue, LittleBlueFishlets have mentioned pretty much everything that is overlooked when starting a new business. (Overhead/Liability/Business plan/Clientele)

Since this isn't a impulse thing and you've considered this route for some time, I'm sure you've covered most of the bases.

Definitely make use of the connections with the vendors from the farmer's market. They should be more than familiar with the most common pitfalls, & any legal ramifications, biz permits, but getting them to relinquish that valuable info is up to you. 

Also get some legitimate questions ready for the auctioneer to see if he's REALLY interested in the fish. Depending on his answers you can tell if he's serious about the idea or was just using it as bait for something that doesn't relate to the "business" you have in mind. If he's playing games, eliminate him from the picture. 

If you can get someone to partner or at least consult with on a WEEKLY basis would increase your chances of succeeding. Start-ups are eXtrEMLY StreSSful & it's very easy to overlook simple mistakes & bad decisions when you're trying do everything yourself. 

I wish you the best of luck in this endeavor.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How is it going?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Choclate I will repeat again and again and again and AGAIN in my area there is NO petsmart and NO petco.


How about Petland?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am saying that there is a reason there NOT there.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay CB, I think the OP was asking for people NOT to be negative. I think she'd appreciate it if you were actually supportive about this instead of making comments like there's a reason a big chain store isn't there...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IF I were you try and make it as varied as possible. Like dog,cat,rodent,reptile, and fish supplies.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Since a picture is worth a thousand words....:cheers::thumbsup::yourock:

I know you've had issues with Canadian mail based on other threads, but I wouldn't scratch online sales and shipping off the list entirely. At first, it may be best to start with a local customer base to build up funds or pay off any starter debt. But, over time encreasing the area you sell your fish and supplies would be a good idea.

But I may be biased towards you shipping fish all over the world because I live in NY state and wouldn't be able to get your fish any other way. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

REMINDER: As stated in the first post negative posts will have the poster blocked by your's truly. Advice is appreciated as long as it is not pushed, whiny or negative. 

Anyways, the reason I will start off with fish is because here there is NO fish store. Two stores have a partial section that's it. Then, being in reptiles if all goes well since reptiles are very much desired (easy to care for, low maintenance etc). Then work with shelters for other animals as I refuse to help mills breed their disasters. My parent's dog is a retired mill breeder who was rescued at the SPCA by us. Poor thing.

Anyways, if I knew that shipping across borders was easy peasy I would ship to USA and CAD however it's more risky then Canadian shipping. One problem I have is winter time. It's dangerous. Any breeder I know agrees and won't ship winter time either...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If reptiles are popular it might be a good idea to sell them too. People love hermit Carbs maybe good sections for them.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree Sena, I only live like an hour away from where you are. Canada is a more pricey Country. I bought all my crowntail for $7.00 from my local petstore. In petsmart they are still expensive because Canada is naturally expensive. I went to Colorado in October and even our gas is expensive. We pay around $4.00 a gallon compared to the states.

Sena, you will fail... jkjkjk I just had to  .. this sounds like an amazing idea. Like some have said, you will need to look into the basic business startup. There are a few places here ran out of homes so it cant be that hard. We have a home based salon and bridal boutique. 

My suggestion to you would be stay small... quality not quanity for now until you are more established. You don't want to be stuck with 10 breeding pairs and there isn't a huge demand. ( my family is a miniature horse breeder and we aren't breeding anymore due to lack of interest.) 

For now, I believe your best cosumers would be in the less common ones such as halfmoons. I am basing this on my perspective because before this forum I had no idea there were that many types of bettas. Crowntail and Veiltale do need respect but they may not be a key seller because they are already well established in the larger and even the common petstore. Your best bet would be to be unique  

I read earlier that a person mentioned solar panels. I am in a college program for renewable energy and conservation and solar panels are very expensive. The government offers incentives for these but the initial cost is pretty high. 
Another suggestion would be pick a room that has a small window or no window at all because it will make it really expensive to keep your room as warm as required. You seem to be on the right track


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup did a poll and doubletails, dumbos, crowntails and halfmoons are most in demand in my area 

Nice to know someone else closer  haha. Then you understand our outrageous prices. My HM was 30.00. Dumbo was 30.00. Giant was 20.00. Doubletail was 20.00 though I got him for 15.00.

Though I like solar panels, I agree they would be pretty expensive.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Choclate I will repeat again and again and again and AGAIN in my area there is NO petsmart and NO petco.
> 
> Currently it is more online anyways, then hopefully leading up to a store front as well. I wanted to do a pet store initially (and then was amazed at how many people shot me down... Maybe because they fear failure?) since certain things are pretty easy to make (dog clothes are a high seller for example). But for now work on fish, then reptiles - since my area loves reptiles as well, then other animals... Working in coordination with shelters of course.


Once there is a store front and you branch out... Since there is not Petsmart/Co in your area -- I like how they work with animal shelters. The shelters bring in adoptable dogs/cats for an Adoption Day -- and the store sells accompanying items (foods, bowls, beds, etc.) I can definitely see your store filling this niche, since there isn't a Petsmart/Co doing this in the area. As you've mentioned, supplies/equipment is a good money maker, and you won't have to worry (much) about shelf-life or climate control.

As for people shooting you down, that's their problem, not yours. If it's your dream and your desire, you should think out as many aspects as you can (which is what you're doing) and then if it's still your dream and desire - go for it. 

I think that a big part of being successful is a) determining how to reach potential customers, and then b) turning them into repeat customers (who also bring their friends in). 

What about 'activities?' Think Home Depot/Lowes - they have "How To" sessions. You could do a "how to create a planted tank" class. It could be free (like Lowes/Home Depot), and then people could buy the tanks/plants from you. Or you could charge a fee to cover the costs of materials, and people could set things up during the session. Etc.

Also, with regard to activities, think about socialization. People who come in, do things, and make friends in the process -- will probably come back again.

etc etc etc...........


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are some great ideas!! The "how to" would definitely work, I could also make some for youtube for online purposes.

I also designed a brochure, which looks nice, to me anyways.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> REMINDER: As stated in the first post negative posts will have the poster blocked by your's truly. Advice is appreciated as long as it is not pushed, whiny or negative.


Nah, don't block them. Even naysayers might say something that sparks a new idea. 

For example, you apparently live in a less-populated area so PetSmart/Co/Land isn't located there. Which means there are actually some opportunities that you may have which someone living nextdoor to Petwhatever won't have. If you can identify what's needed - but not readily available (since those chains aren't there), that gives you an opportunity. 

I think the key to dealing with negativity is to figure out how you can turn it into something positive. LOL


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Those are some great ideas!! The "how to" would definitely work, I could also make some for youtube for online purposes.
> 
> I also designed a brochure, which looks nice, to me anyways.


Cool.  

Remember to tie it back to YOUR store, too. Ie: "How to create a planted tank -- AND easily buy your tanks/plants/water conditioner right here at my store."


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's right. But no, certain nay-sayers say too much useless bragging stuff  if I want I can always click the "view post" it allows, next to their name and hidden post ;p

Live plants are not available here. Special tail types LIKE dumbos aren't either. I don't have a dumbo female... I need a halfmoon at least. My male is a dumbo halfmoon. People have been BEGGING for dumbos (and CT and HM but mostly EE)


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sure you will do amazing. I suggest you dont keep the bettas in cups. You can even save money by not constantly buying cups but instead keeping them in jars and sending them home in bags. You could lose a lot of money through increased deaths of fish in those cups. Also remember that planning is key for success to any entrepreneur. Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found it hard to find cups here actually. Jars you can find EVERYWHERE lol. 


BTW the AUCTIONEER I mentioned is NOT a business partner as I think someone thought... He is helping VIA finding me jars, tanks, and aquarium accessories.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sell amphibines.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Sena, WOW! Take's alot of great courage and hard labour to successfully open a pet store! Good on you, i'm sure everything will run smoother than a babies bottom 

Just an idea, but breeding shrimp! Who doesn't like shrimp? I'm sure if you breed Amano's or something, people would be interested because they are so easy to care for!

Matt


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm never thought of shrimp!  it's true, they are also good for smaller tanks which is important.

On that note I WILL MAKE SURE the buyer KNOWS that plecos must be in larger tanks because I'm tired of seeing the fellas squished into a 10 gallon and grow 6x in 6 months. -.- small doesnt mean neglect.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remeber right Amanos are hard to breed. You could pond breed Ghost shrimp. You could breed cherry shrimp varities.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea, I think Choclate is right.... I'm pretty sure Amano's are hard to breed, but are very hardy!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... I think I had Amano, they bred themselves :lol: then again so did my danios (hundreds upon hundreds of fry)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw an Amano run on the floor. RCS are still great.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, I certainly hope you become a success! Im surrounded by generic petstores, but I ALWAYS shop at the local Tidal Aquatics. They are all dedicated to their fish and keep amazing care of their fish.

Plus, its WONDERFUL to be surrounded by so much glass and water. I dont know about others, but besides the dedication to fish, the aquarium feel is another reason I go.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had gone to "Aquarium Central" and they could care less. I feel, that I want to bring the best possible customer service and care, plus show case healthy and active fish. New fish will have "NEW: NOT YET FOR SALE" or something as a sign, since they could be sick from the stress of shipping.


Tuesday I am going to Edmonton to find more stock ^_^


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, how horrible. When I was 13, the reason I got into bettas was a store on the corner from my fathers called "The Fish Place".

I got my first CT (called a kingtail/combtail then) and a pair of plakat females to take home to pair with my Blue VT.

Customer service is why I became obsessed! You have the chance to start the seed of fish frenzy in others! I envy your spunk!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I think like a customer. "What would I want to see, entering a store?"

Obviously: healthy stock, healthy plants, clean tanks, friendly worker(s). 

I usually see: Dying or dead stock, plants covered in black hair algae (snagged my one female by the gills with that junk), dirty tanks, and rude, naive, or uncaring workers.

On my blog I gave a completely honest review on any pet store I set foot in.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Live plants are not available here. Special tail types LIKE dumbos aren't either. I don't have a dumbo female... I need a halfmoon at least. My male is a dumbo halfmoon. People have been BEGGING for dumbos (and CT and HM but mostly EE)


From what I've been reading, it sounds like you can't send/receive fish to/from the US. Why not? (What prohibits it?) I know there are people in the US who have the necessary licenses to import fish from Thailand, etc. Is there a way for you to become eligible to receive fish from someplace overseas? 

Someone needs to be supplying the big chain stores in Canada. Either they're importing fish, or there are some large-scale Canadian breeders. If they're being imported, how did the stores get around the import "block?" If there's a way -- can YOU do it too, or become involved in the process?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: I think like a customer. "What would I want to see, entering a store?".....
> 
> On my blog I gave a completely honest review on any pet store I set foot in.


Any fish magazines? If so, write fish-related articles and submit them to the magazine. If they get printed, you'll get paid. (Not a lot, but something. AND you'll be able to bill yourself as a published writer on fish-related topics.)

Also, you can hang the framed articles that you've written in your store.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh sell the typical plants that should not be in aquariums. But sell them properly like as terrium plants.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Ooh sell the typical plants that should not be in aquariums. But sell them properly like as terrium plants.


LoL, I know, right? I'd never used live plants before, and they were trying to sell me some terrarium plants, playing it off that "Oh, no, these are DEFFINATLY what you wnat in your aquarium!"


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> From what I've been reading, it sounds like you can't send/receive fish to/from the US. Why not? (What prohibits it?) I know there are people in the US who have the necessary licenses to import fish from Thailand, etc. Is there a way for you to become eligible to receive fish from someplace overseas?
> 
> Someone needs to be supplying the big chain stores in Canada. Either they're importing fish, or there are some large-scale Canadian breeders. If they're being imported, how did the stores get around the import "block?" If there's a way -- can YOU do it too, or become involved in the process?


I talked a lot with my transshipper, and apparently all it is, is that the fees for shipping live animals is HUGE. So as long as you can pay those annual fees for imports and inspections..you can get the fish. Thats why the big chain stores can afford all those Thai fish.

Although if you get a business license they prefer to buy from you :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Shipping is not the problem, it is the transhipping, and the amount of time it takes for a fish to arrive safely at the said destination. Wholesalers and pet stores, don't seem to have a problem considering they actually arrive in trucks made for transporting live animals - VS a shipping company like FedEx, UPS and Canada Post.

Never seen a fish magazine around here.

I will be supporting stores here anyways as a start, putting out brochures... PLUS I will make sure to clean those jars myself BTW, every other day, to ensure my fish stay healthy. I still have to work it out with both stores. Personally by the way it sounds I would much rather work with the family run store than the other store, since they want quantity... Not quality.... While the family run business will be more worth it and plus... The owner loves me


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

You sound like you have the good bones set for an amazing body of work. Will you be uploading pictures? I would love to comment on your album.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope it works out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would upload pictures if I had any to show haha  right now, I think I will focus on... Betta fish, live plants, and maybe one type of live bearer?

I may also sell some art and stuff - to go back to the breeding and stuff. Did you know here in town you must pump out 50+ paintings a YEAR in order to get your art work displayed? It's ridiculous. And demeaning.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy, seriously? Charleston has the Art Walk, and I know you at least need 20 pieces to show... but they have RULES for that? Like...IN STORE sale?!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is the art store. I saw some wonderful pieces from a young lady, who wants to get out there in the world. So, asked for her, about placing some art pieces there since they are a part of the art walk as well.


N
O
P
E

50+ a year... Which is 4.17 a month, so one a week. That is expensive. And you have to do that for 2-5 years before getting accepted as a local artist.

-.- So, in my store, I will display art of all kinds. Why not right?

All else fails, and even if i stick to a very small scale fish store, I will actually buy a building to display artists without THAT strict of rules. It's ridiculous. There is no encouragement... Always discouragement...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a 5 gallon tank with a healthy Betta toshow good care. A ten gallon Sorioty to encourage happy gemale Bettas.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Have a 5 gallon tank with a healthy Betta toshow good care. A ten gallon Sorioty to encourage happy gemale Bettas.


There you go. Choc just came up with ideas for two more 'how to classes' for your customers. 

So far, I think we've mentioned:
1) How to create a planted tank
2) How to have a healthy Betta (Betta Care 101)
3) How to set up a sorority

And you can sell the tanks, plants, equipment, supplies, male and female bettas in your store, so your customers can go home with everything they need (including the knowledge on how to do it).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks You can also store some Bettas with peaceful tankmates and plants.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Ooh sell the typical plants that should not be in aquariums. But sell them properly like as terrium plants.


Another of Choc's ideas that would be easy to implement, if you like plants (and not just animals).

And even if you decide not to sell terrarium plants -- this would be good info to include in a "How to create a planted tank" class, because you'd want your customers to know the difference between aquatic, semi-aquatic and non-aquatic plants. 

Haha, you could have fun with it --> Have a class called: "Can I stick this thing in my tank?" where you discuss items and plants that are appropriate and/or inappropriate to put in a tank.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thanks You can also store some Bettas with peaceful tankmates and plants.


Yes, that would be another good idea for 'customer information' sessions or handouts. 

Some lucky bettas, (like Carter,) get a whole 10 gal tank for themselves. But a lot of people would like to have a few other aquatic tankmates in there, too. So they'd need to know what animals are compatible with bettas.

And, of course, these tankmates could be sold in your store, too.

Good ideas, Choclate!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Never seen a fish magazine around here.


Magazines don't need to be local. You could write an article and submit it to any fish magazine, regardless of where they're located.... If you want to find one, do a google search for 'aquarium magazine' or 'fishkeeping magazine' or, well, any other terms you can think of. 

If you find a good one, you could even stock it in your store.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not just plants for aquariums, but the knowledge of what ITEMS are safe would be good as well. Example: plastic, rubber, marbles, porous rocks, metal, terricotta, etc.


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sena All I want to say is You can do this!. You have a great idea and the knowledge! I think your pricing is just right.

I would love to go to a store or and online store that could give me the best information about what Im buying. 

I would keep the store just fish and all the stuff they need to be healthy and happy. Theres not many around anymore where I live.

Good Luck to you! Go where your heart desires- And follow your dream!!!!!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your area sounds frustrating to live in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate, it is frustrating. I have to order my stock in, from breeders around Canada, or go to Edmonton (which I am Tuesday). HOWEVER in my area people just throw away fish tanks and supplies :lol: So there is good and bad.

I may just keep it as a fish store, or incorporate reptiles too! (Amphibians are falling under the fish category currently)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If reptiles are popular then sell them. Also Dog/Cat supplies.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

You could sell newts. At a fish store in my town, they had a lovely display of a half filled tank with some newts and fish living together. It was pleasing to the eye. The rocks above water were very nice, almost zen like.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What newts do you reccomend selling? Keep the WCCMs with Apple Snails.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say that firebelly newts would be a good choice because they are excellent swimmers.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Theres also that species that is Chinese and Japanese.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love newts <3 wonder, are they awfully difficult to breed? Impossible? Possible? I'll research all animals to sell of course, before obtaining them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you sell ADFs try to get good suppliers. Also no Dwarf Gouramis from Asia.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goodluck with your plans!!
This is a goal of mine as well! I'm looking foreward to updates and plans!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to someday be a supplier to stores.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Girl at the local store as I bought aquarium silicone:

"How many tanks do you have?"
Me: -silence- "mmmmmm I don't know." XD I'm walking home as I type this, ready to divide the 40 long for up to 6 males. Then Tuesday tons of live plants... And more females and possible another male (mmwaha)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sena, your plans sound wonderful! I think you'll be successful because you're dedicated. I can't wait to see a brochure. Just take everyone's ideas with a grain of salt. It will be YOUR store and you can sell what you want.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where will you get your Livestock from?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found two halfmoon breeders, one close by, one further away... I also know an HMPK breeder.

I wonder if Global Pet Foods would let me showcase a 5 gallon tank with a betta? Though they have limited supplies for bettas, I can still show off a betta, and proper care, plus brochures.

ROUGH VERSION:

Inside
Outside

The quality of the pictures suck because I used iphone, taking a picture of the brochure design from the computer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that question would be hard to answer since Sena is just in the planning stages right now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Koi Betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Answer to the livestock question: I do not know yet. Mainly, some of the species I can easily breed myself. IF I stick to ONLY online (with appointment of people coming in to visually see) then it will probably only be bettas and livebearers with a few egg layers. Which I will breed myself, the stock coming from reputable breeders within Canada (preferably Alberta, but cannot always get what you want), and from the city in any fish store I find worthy of my "stock building" plans :lol:

As for supplies, no idea yet.

Choclate, the koi female was the one that died from columnaris, when I got her :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have always been curous about the Betta in your Avatar Sena. So no ADFs and Fiddlers? I would get a small place to breed your stock. Like a small Warehouse.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah she was from Aquarium Central (bunch of pricks). From a tank that had a dying betta they claimed was beaten up - who really had columnaris, and the others would die, as did my poor koi who cost a whole 14.00 for being mislabelled as a dragonscale halfmoon plakat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is she still alive? Was she worth the money?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope. Caught it too late. She got dropsy, even after I used meds to try and save her. Wasn't worth the money, or her suffering. Hence why I get my stock only in particular areas, and breeders. Can't afford to not be picky!!

Also another reason to bring HEALTHY fish to Canada. I care for the fish, and the customer.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey, the phone isn't the problem with pics, I get fine pics with my iPhone, lol.. Also... Really like that thing you have going on with the care sheet!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Anything I need to add to it? I covered the basics to encourage proper care without making people's minds become mush.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Supplying is going to be hard. What kind of guppies are you using?


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you definitely have a good heart and will run a fantastic store! I wish you the best and lots of bettas (;


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Guppies are going to be harder than you think. You will for many of your fish need to expirement and see which strains people like.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Guppies am I using? I don't have guppies. Remember, this is in the planning stage. It's starting out with bettas, remember.

Which reminds me dumbo may be another to try to do, since people have been almost begging for them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You will have to experiment with what colors and fins people like.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For what? What are we talking about now?!! I'm talking about betta fish, which as has already been mentioned I already know the color and tailtypes desired in the betta-part.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean most of your custemers will favorite one Betta type maybe little surveys on what Bettas you like and if filled out are a coupon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I already did that... Four times, actually. 

IN ORDER

Dumbo (11)
Halfmoon (9)
Crowntail (6)
Doubletail (4)
Veiltail (1)
Plakat (1)

Colors wanted IN ORDER

White (9)
Black (7)
Purple (7)
Green (6)
Yellow (6)
Flawless Red (4)
Blue (2)
Multi Color (2)

Patterns wanted IN ORDER

Dragonscale (5)
Butterfly (3)

People who do not care for color, pattern or tail type were 5 totalled. They just want healthy fish who hold their fins grand for the world to see.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry I misunderstood you. Do you need Advertisement in Alberta?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha it's okay. I've already covered most of the basis for knowing what people want.

As for advertisement, I will be using the family run business, possible Global Pet Foods, along with the Camrose Booster perhaps, plus my brochures and possibly business cards.

And the Farmer's Market.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you decide to sell other fish some foods at the Farmer Market are loved by some fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Like what?


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

awesome!! where theres a will theres a way! 

can I work for you!? lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Otos like Zukinia and so do Plecos.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True  zucchini seems to be favored by many of the bottom feeders.

Bsalem, lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It might be good to sell some popular Betta Tankmates.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not right now, but that would be good to keep in mind for the future. I may make a small list of known compatible tank mates, and a list for non-compatible tank mates... Listing why.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you think enough people will buy Bettas?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

In Canada? Probably. I also supply stores remember.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So you would be a supplier.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I will be. But only on my rules. For instance, the one store I may pass on since they want quantity... And I cannot breed like a mill. I must breed responsibly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is great. You will breed healthy Bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep  I seem to have a nack for fish anyways :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What will be your source stock?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> .... IF I stick to ONLY online (with appointment of people coming in to visually see) then it will probably only be bettas and livebearers with a few egg layers. Which I will breed myself, the stock coming from reputable breeders within Canada (preferably Alberta, but cannot always get what you want), and from the city in any fish store I find worthy of my "stock building" plans :lol: ...


If you're going to start with online --> What about speaking with someone in the US to form a mutual "referral" service? If a customer in the US contacts you, you refer that person to your US contact.... And if someone in Canada contacts a US seller, that person refers the customer to you?

I'm thinking it would be an informal arrangement, but with a US breeder whose quality you trust.... 

And if you don't want to ship long distance, you could extend this network to other Canadian breeders who are outside of your area.

It would be like 'word of mouth,' but instead of customers referring their friends, it would be breeders referring potential buyers to breeders who could supply them with the fish they want.

My brain isn't working for some reason, so if it's not making sense, let me know and I'll try again later. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually it does make sense 

If someone says, for example "wish you were in use" I could tell them there is a breeder ______ in _______ who ships across usa, and breeds _____ tailtype. And vice versa.

I also know I can get fish from ontario more safely, and faster, thanks to a member on here, who resides in Calgary


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

sounds fantastic!!! I wish I could open a fish store but money and the current market makes it almost impossible and the fish store that I have been going to for many many years is struggling. I could never think of opening just a betta store though, around here they don't seem to be that popular and are defiantly misunderstood.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Actually it does make sense
> 
> If someone says, for example "wish you were in use" I could tell them there is a breeder ______ in _______ who ships across usa, and breeds _____ tailtype. And vice versa.
> 
> I also know I can get fish from ontario more safely, and faster, thanks to a member on here, who resides in Calgary


Yes, exactly. This would allow all of you to benefit. You'd help out other breeders, and they'd help you out.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck to you! I believe that you can rock this and be super awesome! Any support you need just let us know!!!!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

If for the future you do decide to sell betta tankmates maybe snails could be a good choice.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sounds great sena. i like the idea of classes. would a weekly or bi-weekly coffee klatsch work? people love talking about their pets. quite similar would be starting a betta club centered around your store. a cheap way of advertising is to go to mom and pop stores that you frequent. work out a deal. if you can leave a stack of small flyers or coupons on the checkout counter at their store, you can do the same for them. floral or other hobby stores will probably help out. any asian restaurants that you go to, may want a nice display betta in exchange for advertising. i know that you want to stick with fish only. but out pricing on good quality dog or cat food may get more people in you door. and can be kept mostly in storage in the back. if you will have a back storage room anyway. just a few ideas. good luck sena. remember, the only person that can make you fail, is you! the only person that can fully realize your dreams and your drive, is you! have it your way and don't settle for less. you deserve it. cheers!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could have Riparium/Pauldraium builds for Bettas.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Breed snails and grow your own plants for sale, that is so easy to do. Get every kind of snail you can cheap and breed away like a madman. Also make friends with aquariust in the community. Perhaps then if they know you are a good fish keeper and they end up with too many fish in their tanks or suddenly have a population explosion they may give you some of the fish knowing you can find them good homes and educate their owners. I am happy you are doing this, we need good fish keepers in this world and they all start at the store.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Sena I think you could do splendidly with this. Betta barracks could be quite cheap if you want to set it up yourself. Beanie Boxes set up on a drip system to a sump would work wonderfully. One heater in the sump and insulated drip lines would work just fine. If you really want to save money maybe you can learn how to cut and attach acrylic to itself. You could even make that part of your store. *Betta Bungalows by Sena* _Give that special betta in your home a tank like no other_. I am sure you could produce a better name and more attractive sales pitch. 

There is so much you can do with this idea. Specialty Betta friendly decor. Something I would love to see is someone who would design backgrounds with smaller tanks and bettas in mind. Start with a spare room and work your way up. You have Aquabid at your disposal and Ebay to show your inventory beyond local advertisement. You have these forums too to help get the word out. You know how awesome it would be to have a store geared towards Bettas and the betterment of their living? Of course you would need to branch out a bit from bettas in the long run to keep steady income rolling in to bankroll all the new ideas you will come up with. I see big things in the future for Bettas and betta supplies Sena and you are selling it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The handmade tanks is actually a really good idea... I know that acrylic can be expensive, but breaking it down to each individual item, it is not that bad. I did decide to go for mesh rather than acrylic for the divided tank anyways x) WHICH I will post pictures of the progress of that said tank eventually.

I tried to find beanie boxes and they are non-existent around me apparently? It is odd. 

Most snails breed on their own, but I know some snails (apple snails) are not too hard if you make sure to have a bunch together since they do need a male and a female to procreate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You might be able to breed neons.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Neons? Perhaps.

So, found another breeder which *hopefully* I am obtaining a koi HM pair, and a lavender female to go with my lavender HMPKEE male ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Koi Bettas. Are they expensive?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

55 for the pair. I asked specifically for a koi pair. I'll post pictures if I can.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Neons one or two Spawns would make up a shipment ot two. If you sell Cardinals make sure there wild caught.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You can do it Sena! As you know our dreams and plans are not that different. I have 3 stores in Calgary that are waiting for HM betta from my tanks right now. There is a market. My online store will be up and running in February and I will be in need of more variety I could possibly produce, I only breed HMs and it would be great if you could help me supply the market Im developing as well. The betta specific product suppliers have been lined up but I will be in need of quality breeders such as yourself to make this work as well as I want it too. Thanks for your help in the last couple months. If there is anything I can help you with just let me know.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I tried to find beanie boxes and they are non-existent around me apparently? It is odd.


I am pretty sure they still sell them but now that the beanie baby fad is over they may just list them under a different name. If you make your own though you could design it to better suit bettas and even sell them to other breeders. I know the most important thing about acrylic is smooth cuts so you can fuse it back together. It's something that could be easily started as a home business. Betta friendly filters are another idea as well. So many things that could improve a Betta's life that no one makes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Logistics, sounds good! I noticed small chain stores want miracles... I can't breed 5 spawns at a time every month. :lol:

Phaydra that's true. No one really makes anything - ooo had an idea. About filters. I'd have to try it out though... I'll post a rough sketch of the idea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can store semi aquatic in filter. Oog refuigums full of plants. And maybe some animals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, you know how it is not the intake that really is the problem? Just the flow? Which most filters do not come adjustable (asides from Marina I think it is, which has 2-3 separate slots for the actual cartridge, and has an adjustable flow) First I thought.... what about a hood that has a bowl-like spot where the flow hits? With the right amount of holes drilled (acrylic) it could go through still, but would become more like rain - which I may actually use something similar for breeding x)

Anyways, instead, have it similar to a breeder's box - where it attaches by hooking onto the side of the tank, but keeping it so the filter fits ontop without problems. I'd have to try this out many many times to get the right amount of holes to the certain size of filter to avoid over-flowing, but that could work?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sena. I think foods should be displayed like this.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, you know how it is not the intake that really is the problem? Just the flow? Which most filters do not come adjustable (asides from Marina I think it is, which has 2-3 separate slots for the actual cartridge, and has an adjustable flow) First I thought.... what about a hood that has a bowl-like spot where the flow hits? With the right amount of holes drilled (acrylic) it could go through still, but would become more like rain - which I may actually use something similar for breeding x)
> 
> Anyways, instead, have it similar to a breeder's box - where it attaches by hooking onto the side of the tank, but keeping it so the filter fits ontop without problems. I'd have to try this out many many times to get the right amount of holes to the certain size of filter to avoid over-flowing, but that could work?


I could see it working. Similar to a spray bar but I find I always have to stuff those with sponge to slow the flow down.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh! another idea on top of that.

Could also make a hood that has cut outs for the heater, filter, etc... And have a similar idea for the filter as mentioned, however instead have it go across the back of the tank's hood, sort of like an out-of-water chamber, that spreads the water evenly? I'll try this out of course xD And post results too.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I am really interested to see what you come up with


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Another thing... I won't deal with rude people. Remember the halfmoons I found? I wanted to see what selection they had basically, and really did want them. But I do not trust the weather (has nothing to do with the sender) and they acted all high and mighty, and quite rudely. Sorry I wanted to see what breeders have to offer and want a 50/50 chance of survival rather than 10/90. :roll:

I know people close by anyways that are breeding, and can ship. so it's fine! ^_^ I'd pay a higher price for FRIENDLINESS.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So no Koi Bettas?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope. But that is fine! I can keep looking  It is also terrible I am unable to go to the city today or tomorrow. Which puts my plans very, VERY far back and I am very much disliking it right now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you tell me about your avatar fish?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not much to tell about. She and the others were in a very barren tank, one of the females was terribly injured and had dropsy. Guy fed that fish to another. Too bad he did not know she had columnaris... Since I got the one in my avatar, she was always hiding, and since she was very light in color I did not notice columnaris until it was too late. If that store was a lot better, professional, friendly and customer oriented I would not have minded going back for new fish since their selection of bettas is amazing.. Even if they are all labelled "dragonscale halfmoon" :roll: She was a koi plakat. I had intentions of breeding her if she was healthy enough, but that never happened!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is she alive?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No. She passed away. Not even into two weeks of me having her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Do you have a favorite Betta?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't really favor my bettas over each other. Each one is to his or her own. 

Janey has her huge tummy.

Phantom Menace likes to peek out of his sunken ship ornament, and makes bubble nests 2-3 inches high.

Ares always greets me, swimming back and forth excitedly.

Lovelace is rather shy, but does peer at you from behind his fabric plants.

Peaches is a fiery little bugger, who eats a lot.

Double O' Splenden likes to show off, and thinks he should be fed more (not a chance)

Mickey is temperamental, and finally stopped biting his lovely fins.

Charlie stopped biting his fins once he was in a 1 gallon tank... And has calmed down a lot more too.

:lol: I can't favor them. For tailtypes though.... I do not really like halfmoons. They may be in demand, but they suck. The fins are too heavy... the fish don't like it. I want to bring the length down a lot more in an HMPK x HM line...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovelace and Ares? Tell me more about them? They sound really good.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Ares is my Halfmoon. Lovelace is my Dumbo!!

My plan for the dumbo, is breed him to a halfmoon female... And aim towards a medium length for the halfmoon finnage. It won't be "show" quality, but it will be pet and possibly breeding quality if done right.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The second one has a whats up look.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha that is his usual look at me from behind his fabric plants :lol: He acts all tough but he is a wimpy lover :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you get a side pic?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Got some already x) He is very photogenic.

And yes the little sneak nibbled on his fins -.-


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow love him. He just acts shy?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is pretty timid.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is he worth the space he takes up? Carter he will avoid my hand if its in the tank. He begs for food. It takes a while to notive me. His fins weigh him down sometimes. He is active and healthy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't feel ANY of my fish "take up space". It seems demeaning.... And a bit like they are a burden if I were to say that. All my fish are worth it, breeders and pets alike


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was just wondering. I dont think a healthy Betta ever wastes space.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well even unhealthy ones don't either....  as long as they are cared for. 

Lovelace is in a 1.7 gallon, and he seems very content in it since he likes to hide.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter will hopefully get more hiding spots. I am hoping the CO2 injector will boost growth. His blue is so hard to catch. He swims so much seeing his full fins and color is hard.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry if you've already answered this but I only read the first few and last threw pages.. 20! Are you planning a store front or do you want to set up an online store? I think it's a great ideal. Obviously, you have the fish part down. Far as selling supplies, you'll need to find a wholesaler to make money, or find a way to buy in bulk direct.. meaning contact the companies you want to supply for.

I also keep a fish room in my home in the 80s with a digital space heater.. nice to know I'm not the only crazy one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My room is probably in the 80s.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sena. What kind of lights are you going to use? LED, fluorescent? I use flourescent and really like it


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really cool. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo I want to breed Bettas. Most likely wild.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Wilds look fun to breed, lol. Love em, still debating getting some from an LFS that's not so local LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Online or brick and mortar: to start, online. If I can afford it (take in mind llease/rent, electricity, water, gas etc) it'll be both. But it's starting as online 

Fluorescent isn't so bad. LED, I never really liked the look of. That's a neat display


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hang out with the wild Betta keepers a lot. They are very nice. I was told Bubblenesters are easier. Imbellis are great.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have this awesome looking LED tank right now but these are much more efficient


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter looks great under florescant light. But Photographing him is impossible.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LED lights


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's true :3

LOL ohhh THERE'S the betta xD hehe he looks so little in there :3


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> That's true :3
> 
> LOL ohhh THERE'S the betta xD hehe he looks so little in there :3


LOL! I looked at the picture... and didn't see anyone. Then, I read your post and looked at the picture again.... Oh! There's the cute little guy! :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol!

So, did the water change on all the jars. A lot of the males have huge caudals... That seem too big for them :lol: I will be trying for crowntail (Double O' Splenden X Peaches) next, and Doubletail as well (Janey X Mickey)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. It's only a ten gallon


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

i really wanna help... but I don't know how to. I would give you my danios... if my parents allowed me!! >.<

They're nipping... King Dedede can't seem to recover from his fin rot due to all the nipping... and I'm NOT allowed to separate them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know you have been having tons of troubles with your parents and their lack of concern for the fish... I think that is silly. Hopefully with my idea, I can better inform people who would otherwise not pay much attention.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Lol. It's only a ten gallon


 Looks bigger then my 10.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

sena hansler said:


> i know you have been having tons of troubles with your parents and their lack of concern for the fish... I think that is silly. Hopefully with my idea, i can better inform people who would otherwise not pay much attention.


yay!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you think you will sell live plants?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Speaking of live plants, check this out! It was posted by a member of an FB group I'm on


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Check this out!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Take me there! Is that Heaven!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol.. It's in Thailand


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry Singapore


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm talking about the plants.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

OOooooh <3 Very nice set up


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonderful luck, I wish you the best luck!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

You can do it--I totally believe it. 
Really cool you want to open up a shot--and want some input! 
Honestly, if you were in the US I'd want to shop at your store rather than those huge chains. aka talk to a real person who is willing to help me with my fishy needs+knows a lot  

'If anyone has any ideas to throw out there (types of tanks, stands, selling live plants, or educational purposes, energy saving ideas aka electricity, water, etc) go ahead and post ^_^'

What do you mean by types of tanks? I don't know if what I'm about to say is at all going to be helpful but... xD I LOVE my fluval chi. Seriously it's so pretty and really a nice thing to have in my living room. Fred loves it too  
I think it would be good to have a range of aesthetically pleasing tanks in a range of prices. Personally, I don't care much for those traditional tanks--sure, they do the job, but I'm all about the 'bling bling' xD personally. I like things to look nice. (not that traditional tanks don't look nice). Also, I really like glass tanks. Not a fan of plastic... And if you don't have something--order it! I think that's what I really appreciate from some places. If they don't have it, they will get it for me. 

Personally, I like live plants better than the silk plants...they just seem to look nicer? Although I might get rid of my amazon sword for a silk plant :x it's sort of high-maintenance compared to my anacharis and marimo. I also think it's a good thing to sell live plants that absorb a lot of ammonia. <-- that is a big perk for me when buying plants. Also, I think low maintenance plants would be best to sell. That way, you won't get 'oh my plant died.' D: 

I would write up guides for each plant--light requirements, common names, ammonia absorption, etc. And always be willing to educate your customers on something--if you don't know, check. Instead of printing out little info sheets(waste of ink most of the time because they just toss it out), offer to email the file to them/post it on your website. 

For education, I would start out by referring to your website or telling them in person, having some nice signs printed and laminated about the care of that particular fish. 

For money saving, the best thing you can do is go digital. Sure--laptop is energy, but printer+ink+repairs+energy+etc. all that can add up. 

I don't quite know how you could save money on water... Maybe you could use the fish water for the plants? (but plant water doesn't really need to be changed that often, right?) 

Very excited for you--btw sorry if I repeated anything, didn't read through the thread.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, so it's not letting me edit that long post ^. 
Anyways, just some thoughts...  
I would just focus on fish for now, like you said you would. Could you sell some cull fish as food to other, larger fishkeepers? I really like what you've got going now. It sounds really wonderful. Any local facebook groups you can join? Craigslist? Fish clubs? I would also go to any (as many as possible) local craft fairs/meets/whatever you could call tent gatherings xD to show off your fish and get the word out about your opening  (before you open)

Just saying, I don't like the sale of mill animals like rabbits, mice, amphibians, birds, etc. I would rather get the animal from a shelter or a reputable breeder.  I guess what I'm saying is it would really decrease my interest in your store if you sold all kinds of mass-produced 'commodity' animals >.<. But that's just me. I really do not like to go to/support stores, even if they are local that are like that. An exclusive fish store with an educated owner/breeder like yourself sounds much more appealing...a place I would for sure walk into and happily buy from. 

my lfs also sells brine shrimp and I bought some for fred. They are his favorite ^_^ However, they only lived for a few days, they probably just started dying from stress I'm assuming. I don't know how hardy they are breeding/keeping wise. (the pet store just had them in a big 10gal totally red/pink with the filter/fountains/whatever made them swish around going on max.I really like to see him eat live foods though, it's fun!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas  types of tanks meant styles or sizes lol.
As for the "mill" aspect I actually would refuse any "would you buy from me" breeder that entered my shop. No cats, no dogs, no guineas, no bunnies. I don't need any "CKC" bull!! Especially in my area where breeders are backyard breeders aka profit not animal (quantity not quality). It's rather sad, actually. So if anything I would sell food, and other items and work in coordination with shelters, pounds, and the SPCA.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Thanks for the ideas  types of tanks meant styles or sizes lol.
> As for the "mill" aspect I actually would refuse any "would you buy from me" breeder that entered my shop. No cats, no dogs, no guineas, no bunnies. I don't need any "CKC" bull!! Especially in my area where breeders are backyard breeders aka profit not animal (quantity not quality). It's rather sad, actually. So if anything I would sell food, and other items and work in coordination with shelters, pounds, and the SPCA.


AMEN! :-D seriously. 

I would definitely hit up all the art people--painters, ceramicists, potters, sculptors, etc. for some of their stuff to be displayed in your shop. Good for their business/craft and great for your shop(pretty! )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

PLUS that will actually help out with the community and upcoming artists... Unlike that art store which says you must pump out 50 paintings or more a year -.-


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can keep a small live plant and IAL in each barrack.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> I would write up guides for each plant--light requirements, common names, ammonia absorption, etc.


You could also group plants by their care-level: "Easy/Beginner," "Intermediate," "Advanced." And within each level, you could group again by height. Ie:

"Easy/Beginner plants" --> small height, medium height, tall, floating. Etc.

I really like the pictures posted on the previous page of this thread. They showed a nice layout for plants and fish. (And the fish were kept in something bigger than a cup!)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keeping things that help plants live like Assassins and Otos in Plant Tanks. Maybe a few Bettas too.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> AMEN! :-D seriously.
> 
> I would definitely hit up all the art people--painters, ceramicists, potters, sculptors, etc. for some of their stuff to be displayed in your shop. Good for their business/craft and great for your shop(pretty! )


I can help with that! I draw bettas and other animals a lot! Just let me know and I'd be happy to help!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sena.. Maybe you could use this guide I wrote for your store when it opens to help educate them about live plants? (Spinoff of butterfly's idea)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think growing plants in all tanks with fish that like tanks will help lower stress. If you sell saltwater fish SOME guppies can live in brackish and saltwater.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The below listed plants all require low maintence that have been known to grow magnificently in low tech setups with little or no ferilization. My bettas over the years have highly appreciated these plants and I would mostly recommend the selected plants compared to any others regarding floating plants

*-Java Moss *










Bio
this is a very beautiful, hardy, fast growing, and very rewarding aquarium plant that will be the best addition to almost any home aquarium setup. due to its low care requirements it will grow green in the worst of conditions. this plant has many advantages including it being one of this plants that will help with ammonia issues, there have been studies with java moss, and it took 2 weeks for a small female betta to produce .25 PPM ammonia in a 1 liter tank. from my own experience my fish love to swim through the tangled up moss, this plant has helped my fry survive to adulthood as they retreated in it as soon as the bigger fish came by.other than that bettas will enjoy swimming through the tangled mess of small almost wire like "threads"


*-Bacopa Caroliniana *











Bio
This is an easily found, beautiful, hardy, popular aquarium plant that I personally love myself, because of its few requirements and the fact that when placed in the mid ground it adds what looks like layers or dimension to the tank itself. The green colors will compliment lighter colored fish in large schools. I have green this plant from high to low logo and it's been known to d much better in high light so if I were you the. Would only get this plant if you can provide somewhat higher lights. It has been known to turn a light red color in the right conditions. I would recommend this for any setup if you can provide the right things for it. If you can this plant appreciates light liquid fertilization as it feeds through its root feeders out of the sides. Betts will love resting, and swimming through the leaves also.


*-Hornwort*










Bio 
Hornwort is a very attractive, easy to care for, floating aquarium plant that is oftenly sold in small bunches and is somewhat easy to obtain, while this plant does have very few requirements, there is a key part into keeping and understanding this plant. It has been known to go through its own adjustment periods in which it can lose many if it's pine like leaves. Other than that bettas will highly appreciate striding through the clumped leaves, hiding in them, and playing through them, it has also been known to support well water quality


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

*-Anacharis*










Bio
Anacharis is a very popular aquarium plant that is readily found at most places that sell aquarium plants. this plant has small slender, green leaves that range in the hundreds on one stem, if planted correctly in a compact position it can almost look like a very attracting underwater bush. I recommend that you plant it this way as it looks magnificent, the fish love it, it helps protect fry, and it helps with establishing territory among the fish. this plant appears like underwater seaweed almost, it has a very pretty dark green color to its body. it also grows to enormous heights under the right conditions meaning tall tank, etc. anacharis it is almost like a huge ammonia, and nitrite mop. it will clean the tank water, but dont depend on this plant for water changes or perfect water conditions, it will help but not do everything for you. Betta also love to intact with this ants and at amongst the leaves, momentarily resting towards the top of them in some cases. Anacharis sometimes doesn't do well in heated Tanks, 

*-Water Wisteria*










Bio
Water wisteria is a very fun to keep, very attractive plant with little requirements and has been suscesfully grown in a wide range if setups such as little light and no added supplements regarding ferilization, and Co2. Bettas will appreciate having this plant for safety, hiding, interaction, and striding through, it has also been known to support well water quality


-_*Water Sprite*_ 









Bio
Water sprite is an especially beautiful aquarium plant that has few requirements for is exceptional beauty. It h been known to support all aspects of growth as well regarding attractiveness in a very broad range if setups such as little light, and no supplements regarding fertilization, and Co2. it has also been known to support well water quality


*-Rotala Rotundifolia *










Bio
this beautiful Aquarium plant is the best choice for almost any aquarium for lots of reasons but mostly because of its beautiful long, slender leaves that can even turn the loveliest shade of red. It is also very hardy for such a little delicate stemmed plant, It has grown in so many bad conditions for me, ive had it grow successfully in a 1 gallon, unheated tank. they help so much for quality, but dont depend on these for ammonia removers as they wont do the full job. From having this plant in my tank for so long i have found that it adds a layered look to the tank, it looks spectacular in the back round or mid ground for these specific reasons. If you can provide these every few requirements then you should definitely get this nice little plant here. Bettas also are known to hov around the leaves striding and hiding throughout them at times


*-Rotala Indica*










Bio
Rotala indica is a very beautiful aquarium plant with very few requirements, it has been known to grow in low tech setups but unlike Rotala Rotundifolia it will show its true beautiful green color in low tech setups. It does have many benefits such as increased activity due to the increased amount of plants, it can Benifit water quality, bettas love striding through the leaves, and they love to hide amongst the leaves


-_*Hygrophila Polysperma*_










Bio
Hygrohila polysperma is an exellent beautiful plant with very minimal requirements, such as moderate light, no fertilization, and no Co2 supplements. I have grown this plant in a wide range of setups and have noticed that bettas have appreciated the long slender like leaves to swim around and under, hide in, and play with. A beautiful specimen of this plant is found in my avatar


*- Pennywort*










Bio
Penny wort is a very fun to keep, beautiful, hardy, aquarium plant that can readily be found at most big chain stores or LFS's. this plant loves high light and thrives in it, along with light ferilization. Most bettas love to swim through and rest on these broad, bright green leaves that this plant provides. honestly though, its not the best choices for low light setups as it will shed its leaves, and look like an empty stalk sticking out of the gravel, but dont be alarmed if it looses a couple of leaves when you first get it as this plant always does that when acclimating to a new aquarium

*Duckweed*










Bio
Duckweed is a small floating aquarium plant that isn't found at most LFS for no appearing reason. I had gotten mine when a small amount came with a shipment of fish and within a week it had covered the top of a 10 gallon tank. It is probably the easiest aquarium plant available to the home aquarist and known to thrive and grow very fast With low light setups, no added fertilization, and no Co2. When keeping this plant with a tank that has substrate rooted plants, you might need to trim the duckweed regularly due to its accelerated growth rate, and it blocking out light for other plants.

This plant has a very beautiful appearance with multiple small bright graceful green leaves, the small root trailing out of the bottom look very interesting.. Bettas will especially appreciate gliding under the leaves. And swimming under the floating roots, I have also noticed that some small creatures such as scuds, and mosquito larvae will love hiding from bettas in them meaning that the bettas are known to skid the surface looking for more after you've fed live foods. It's very cute.


*Java Fern*










Bio
Java fern is a relatively easy to care for plant with minimal requirements regarding setup, and nutrient requirement. Java fern will grow very well, and vigorously in a wide range of setups, such as with little light, no added fertilization, little circulation, and no added Co2. but appreciates Just a small amount of added liquid ferilization and will grow much more vigorously and will show an elevated amount of vivid green colors with it. this plants propagates through small plant lets forming off the plant. When small rows of brown spots are seen on the plant, don't be alarmed. This is a sign of it reproducing.

Java fern is a very beautiful, non substrate rooted plant, which means that it has roots yet it doesn't do well in the substrate and will rot if placed in there which is why it is usually seen tied to rocks, driftwood or left to float. When tying it to ricks you can easily use a small cotton thread to tie, and after time the cotton will disintegrate and the java fern will attach to the material it's tied to. It's appearance looks very pretty, and gives a graceful appearance with the long slender dark green leaves, or sometimes a bit wider leaves, along with small branches sometimes seen forming on some parts of the leaves such as the one in the provided picture above. The appearance of this plant might look pretty to you and possibly the fish but herbivorous and omnivorous fish avoid this plant due to its bitter, hard taste which is the primary reason it's recommended for cichlid tanks, out of all the other plants


*Anubias Barteri var. Nana AKA Broad Leaf Anubias*










Bio
This specific type of Anubias is very easy to obtain and care for. This plant can be grown in a broad rane of given setups Such as low light setups, no fertilization, and no added Co2. It will thrive with the addition of added liquid ferilizers as it derives most of its nutrients from the water itself and not the substrate due to it being non substrate rooted. Which means that it has roots yet it doesn't root to the substrate. It ideally even shoudnt mbe placed in a tank with very high light, or in direct light as it develops unsightly brown and yellow Spots along with discoloration of the leaves. Sometimes Turning slightly clear. Anubias will grow very slowly in most setups which makes it very susceptible to many types of algae. Ideally you would want to maintain almost perfect aquarium requirements and only keep the tank light on for 8 hours, to keep the algae minimal. 

The appearance of this plant is quite stunning with the graceful, broad, bright green leaves. The leaves are one of the many reasons that bettas love this plant. The are known to swim under, stride through, and rest on the magnificent leaves. This plant is easily planted by tying to a rock, decoration, wood, or sometimes even is left to float as it does fairly well that way. You can tie it using cotton threads, and as they disentigrate it should root to the material it's tied to


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep the Java Moss with the guppies. Any fry born will hide/eat micro foods there. Also use Java moss in the breeding set ups.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I used java moss in my fry tank. A little sucker nommed on it and got it stuck :roll: LOL. Never had that problem..

Thanks Mo! I definitely will do that. Do you mind if I add that to my blog site as well?

And yes, art from anyone would be lovely 


OH! Going to try to breed my crowntails again. Female is fatter with eggs this time around as I have been feeding them both 3-4 times a day with variety... Last meal of the day: Shelled mealworm. Yuck. I MEAN... yum.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mangroves can be sold. Anuibus barteria var nana.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Its fine sena. You can use it. Id appreciate it though that if you use it to link my FB site though every time you post it in a different place 

https://www.facebook.com/TexanBettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will do that!!  plus that way if people are in the USA they know someone to go to


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So... I reckon in one year I would like to have an online fish store up and running. I'll also take part in the Farmer's Market, PLUS all supplies can be shipped anywhere (as long as the reciever's country, state etc allows) with exception of fish, which will remain just within Canada to ensure a live guarantee. Shipping fish will be between April and Early September (weather permitting). Shipping supplies will be year round. I'll do trips to Edmonton, perhaps, next year for people wanting fish... There will be a fee for gas which if more than one person orders and is available on the travel day the fee goes down for everyone (ex. 1 person: 10.00 gas and delivery fee VS 10 people 1.00 gas and delivery fee).

I'll be selling supplies, betta fish of all sorts (CT, HM, DT, DeT, SDeT, CTDT, PK, HMPK, EE varieties, CTPK, CTHM and half giants), live plants and eventually other fish as well (mollies, danios, balloon mollies, platys, etc etc).


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! I aplaud you! Would you get a lot of buisness in a small town like camrose though? And I could definatly help supply! You can do anything you put your mind to. Oh wait! Check out this link for some inspiration- http://aqualandpetsplus.com/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Surprisingly yes and since it'll be online it won't be subject to only camrose.


BTW the next good number of spawns will be heavily culled... But worth the results in the end.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh it'll be online! I somehow missed that derp. Will it be online only?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Online mainly, but with requests they can come and see for themselves  And some deliveries to Edmonton as well.


----------

